# 6 week old, no poop almost 3 days... is this normal?



## sweetc (Aug 12, 2003)

And, if its not normal, what can I do. It seems like he is straining to go, but only can pass gas. Sometimes he screams like it hurts...and has been very upset at times lately for an hour or so a couple times a day. Plenty of wet diapers. Exclusively breastfeed. Any thoughts? I don't remember this from my first. He pooped all the time!

Thanks.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I think it's normal. I've heard breastfed babies can go a week easy without poop. Drink lots of water and nurse nurse nurse. I bet it will resolve itself (though you may not want to plan any outings until it does...







)

-Angela


----------



## wtchyhlr (Oct 15, 2002)

Perfectly normal. no need to worry. I worried when it happened to us, so asked my midwife, and what she said was... the only thing to worry about was when he did get around to pooping, it would probably be, well, explosive. she was SO very right. The diaper chnage took 2 adults and an IMMEDIATE bath.

If it goes longer than 7 days, you can try inserting just the tip of a rectal thermometer and wiggling gently. (didn't work for us). You could also try a bit of Baby Bliss Gripe water (works pretty regularly for us).


----------



## earthcore (Feb 24, 2003)

It was normal for my baby when she was that age and younger. Now she poops at least once a day.


----------



## 2babybees (May 7, 2005)

Right at that age my dd went 7 whole days without pooping. And then she let loose. Three diapers full...Very disgusting. After that she was every other day, every couple days kind of pooper for a few months until she started solids. My ped said it is completely normal for exclusively bf babies to go that long without any worries.


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Yep, normal. No one bothers to tell you that around 6 weeks the diapers change... as in sudden not every diaper change is there poop to several days without any at all.







You shouldn't be too concerned just be aware that when it does finally hit...









There are several things you can do to "help" him along. Tummy massage, bicycling the legs, a little bit of rectal stimulation (i.e. the thermometer trick, also a q-tip with a little bit of lubricant works), a glycerine suppository (like about a third of one), or a warm water bath.


----------



## roostery (Jan 23, 2004)

My baby's record is 14 days without a poop. She seems more gassy when she goes a while without pooping but otherwise she's fine. I figure that she is just growing and there isn't much left over after I fed her. She also has times where she poops 3x/day.

According to my mom, when I was a baby I pooped once a week, always in the church nursery. She didn't change a poopy diaper for months! Lucky Mom.


----------



## sweetc (Aug 12, 2003)

nak

thanks everyone. we had a nice big poop yesterday. and, i think we all feel better.


----------

